# IUI MEET - URGENT IDEAS NEEDED!



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Please can you let me have some ideas as to what you would like to do regarding the meet next month, as most of you are aware the hotel are not able to accomodate us on 6th May due to racing at Silverstone.

It has been suggested that we try else where, and have been looking at Premier Travel Inns, who nearly always have pubs attached to them as do some of the Travel lodges.

What I need to know from you is are you happy to go with this, and if so where?

Or do you want to stay with the Buckingham hotel but chose a different date, perhaps even go into early June.

I need to know ideas soon, as the time is getting on, and want to get things sorted.

Hope to have some ideas soon

Moomin
xxxx

PS - It always goes wrong when I try to organise anything ..... I am not doing the next one after this one!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Moomin, Thanks for organising this, we do appreciate it, I am happy to choose another date, albeit May is now choker block or go with the premier/travel Inn idea, as per my other post I can suggest the following;

Wheatly Travellodge junction 8 of the M40, they have at least 4 rooms available at £26 (Non refundable booking though) its next to a Harverster & Asda and very easy to find, just depends on throwing out time of the Harvester & Availability

Moomin I also like the idea of the Oxford Premier Inn if its the one at Cowley, as I drove past this today and its huge so am sure it would have enough rooms ? if its this one theres a few business parks for shopping close by, Next, Matalan etc ...its very straight forward to get to as its not actually in the centre of Oxford, more on the ring road round, also noticed a burger king, so if we got thrown out of beefeater and people still wanted to gossip these are normally open for ages aren't they ? think its about £58 a room, is this too expensive ?

I wouldn't recommend the Aylesbury as apart from the A41 its not really close to any motorways, the Banbury one is further up the M40, but ok with me.

Tracey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya 

Moomin don't panic.. you're doing a fab job.

I can't do any other sat in may now... June should be ok!! (early/mid)

I'm happy to go as far as Oxford, but outside the M25 i'm a bit lost!! All we need is somewhere to meet/mingle/chat/laugh and eat some food that always goes a little bit wrong!!

What we need is a decision maker!!  Not me  brain far too frazzled... i'll do whatever!!

Hmm just read that back and i'm no help at all eh!!  

Sorry xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

At least with the Oxford one, they will book a big table for us, as it is a Beefeater, we have eaten there a couple of times before and stayed there a few times, and it has always been fine  (the only thing is the internet said they are doing some renovation works during May - but can't see that being too much of a problem)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think it would be best to stick with may 6th as we all have it in our diaries...not bothered where we go really....Oxford- ish sounds fine to me or anywhere south of there  tho much more south and we all might as well go to candys house  rennovation work could be a recipe for disater tho  is there only one Beefeater in the oxford area 
i agree with starr tho..somewhere that does the food a bit off the wall would be great..its tradition now lol

Candy is that it then, your identity completely out of the bag, as you're signing off T....

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Moomin and Candy - you are doing a grand job. I'm happy to go with the flow - Oxford Premier Inn sounds fine to me & £58 is okay too. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right I think we will go for the Premier Travel Inn in Oxford and the Beefeater.  

I have gone through all the original posts and think we have around 17 people again, so will give the restaurant a call later to see if they can accommodate this amount of people on one table!

The list I have so far from the original posts are:

Moomin + DH
Kelly + DH
Julie +DP
VIL + Moosey?
Mollyw
Erica ?
KJ
Starr
Candy
Jess P
Sair + DP/DH ?  
Catwoman?

Please can you let me know if this list is correct, or if you need to be added to it or taken off it.

The rooms are £58.00 each not including Breakfast and can be booked on the internet - it does say they are doing renovation work at the lodge but can't see that affecting the overnight stay - think I have had that before there and it has never been a problem.

Let me know if this is ok and I will call the restaurant tonight and get it booked.  

Moomin
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*I'VE BOOKED THE RESTAURANT*

Will start a new thread for definate names and numbers as I need to confirm the week before, also we don't need to pre order the food.

Have booked the Beefeater The Longwall at Oxford with Premier Travel Inn staggering distance next door.

they can't accommodate us on one table so will be musical chairs again!!!!!But tables will be close by

More details to follow shortly.


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Moomin - You are doing a fantastic job, in the face of such hassle!  

I think you should go ahead and book the Beefeater on 6th May as people are still happy with the date and there are no major concerns about the venue.

Saying that, Me and VIL are gutted that will not be able to come to this meet as we are in York and Doncaster for the weekend and it would be a mad panic to get down to Oxford.  

We are hoping that we will get to meet up with you all before the baby comes in July.

Thanks for all the work you have put into this - I know how much time this can take up!

Jackie x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah it is the Oxford one!!!!!

Just doing a new thread with all the details!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've booked our room to!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

See http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------

